# Patterns Adaptable For Jigsaw/Scrollsaw



## Gill (13 Apr 2005)

The temporary tattoos available from this site are designs that can be adapted very easily for cutting with jigsaws and scrollsaws. Anyone who's looking for Disney cartoons such as Winnie the Pooh (decent Pooh designs are notoriously difficult to locate) might find it useful.

Gill


----------



## Alf (13 Apr 2005)

A Pooh Tattoo? Good grief. :roll: 

Thanks for that, Gill. I've just unearthed the scrollsaw today and it's now accessible again. Hmm, Marvin the Martian rendered in assorted hardwoods for posterity perhaps... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------

